# Jack Koehler's Customer Service And Flatcat Pro



## shaun748 (Jun 26, 2012)

This is actually more of a review of Jack's amazing customer service but it is in regard to the FLAT CAT PRO..I normally don't post or register on sites, prefering to enjoy reading others knowledge and information, but I wanted to post this..

I know many amazing craftsmen and shooters on this site have great reputations but I recently purchased a FLATCAT PRO thru Jacks ebay site and it arrived fast and well packaged with 2 flat bands...The PRO is beautiful and well made and with the finger cutouts and palm swell, combined with the beavertail it is perfect. I can't add more than others have reviewd but here is what I want to post.

Through some fluke in the wood a small chip had come out of the beavertail area when I recieved it..Who knows what caused it and it was so minor and every thing else was so perfect I was planning to glue it back, but decided maybe if jack had a spare handle I would just switch it out. So I just sent a quick message about it, then later on figured I would just glue it and use it...

Well I don't check my email or messages too often during the day so I had missed the fact that Jack had already sent an email stating he had already mailed a replacement and insisting I send back the chipped slingshot and to keep the bands.

Jack said he refused to let an infierior product out. Well nedless to say a little super glue and sand paper had already fixed the minor issue, yet in the mail today I get the replacement..Again it is wonderfully crafted sling and is perfect, but he even threw in 3 bands with the replacement...( strangley enough I had already sent an message to him about buying a 2nd PRO for my cabin).

Needless to say I refused to send the first one back and payed him for the second one too( YOU BETTER KEEP THE MONEY JACK..!!)) ..

The design and build quality on the PRO is just great and it just melts in your hand when you hold it.. The finger grooves and palmswell holds the web of my thumb tight to the beavertail and it all works perfect... I really like the thin forks that give an open sight picture and in shooting many rock thu the forks over the last few days I must say I love it...

I dont have the knowledge or background of everyone here to provide a more technical review but Jacks cutomer service and pride in his work needed to be added...


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

photos!!!! mwe wanna see photos!!! i gotta get a flat cat someday.


----------



## shaun748 (Jun 26, 2012)

LOL...OK..I will post some pics too...I considered the flat cat but the PRO is my choice between them... the reason I would consider the Flatcat would be for ease of pocket carry or mayby flatter packing in duffel bag with the narrow handle and no beavertail, but for shooting the PRO is the way to go..


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Shaun, as you have found out, Jack is class all the way Bud! Heck of a shooter Too! Flatband


----------



## shaun748 (Jun 26, 2012)

pics as promised..


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

Definitely added to my wishlist now.

Great review!


----------



## Rat be gone (Aug 30, 2010)

I also own two flat cat pros, My favorite shooter. And I've also been extremely pleased with Jacks customer service. He's a great guy and a talented craftsman. Kudos to you also Shaun, for insisting to pay for both shooters. Todd


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, fantastic shooter. I need one.


----------

